# AATachs needed- SE US, but will travel



## markfl (May 16, 2009)

I need to purchase at least one used AATach sweeper. I am in FL, but will travel if necessary. Please shoot me an email at [email protected] if you have one you would like to unload.

Thanks!


----------



## Duncan IN (Nov 9, 2000)

*Worldsweeper.com*

Check worldsweeper.com


----------



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

*AA-tach*

I habe a 2007 very low hours. Let me know 267-716-6982 Al


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

sweeper market magazine...plentiful


----------

